# Anxiety (phobia), IBS, and...Life



## kbran (Dec 8, 2013)

Very new to this group, so not so sure what to say. Joining out of desperation...the past few weeks have been particularly difficult.

First off, I've had GI issues for the past decade (since I was about 11). Throughout my childhood, I saw a specialist and he was unable to give me a firm diagnosis. He actually ended up quite frustrated with me and it was an unfortunate experience. Once I turned 18, I could no longer be seen at the clinic in which he worked and left for college, somehow silently struggling with the symptoms. Recently, I have found a new GI specialist and we are in the process of scheduling tests (EGD/colon) and creating a treatment plan. Until the tests are done, I do not have a diagnosis. I have all the symptoms of IBS (alternating constipation/diarrhea, gas, bloating, nausea), but the doctor needs to rule out other causes first (and I know it's not Crohn's or Celiac--I've been tested for both multiple times).

On top of the physical symptoms I feel day in and day out, I have anxiety that is centered around emetophobia. (I know, it's a stupid thing to be afraid of.) I've been in therapy for this on and off since I was about 17. Every time I feel a symptom, I worry that it will result in me vomiting. So, everyday, my thoughts and energy are consumed by this worry. I get very, very anxious (occasional panic attacks), and the symptoms are magnified. It's a cycle that's really devastating.

I'm a college senior at a competitive university and am finding it difficult to cope with my symptoms. I have a hard time getting myself to go to class. I usually convince myself to go, but worry the whole time that symptoms will crop up and that I will be unable to "deal" with them. I have an even harder time keeping social engagements. I'm definitely not a shy person, but am somewhat introverted--so it's very easy for me to fall into the trap of not going places out of fear that symptoms will crop up or that anxiety surrounding this issue will be too much to bear. I feel like I'm becoming a different person because of my symptoms and my emotional response to them. I am distant, anxious, sad, and generally feel pretty helpless and alone.

I worry that this struggle will amp up in the next year, when I graduate from college and find a job. I worry that I will be unable to succeed. I worry that I will be even more alone in "dealing" with this.

Can anyone relate?


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Dude this sucks, but right now my job is "getting hurt" because of this. Poor sleep is killing it for me.  But, hang in there. Think about all the fun you can have when IBS ends. Thats what keeps me going.

good luck.


----------



## Rahul MS (Sep 14, 2013)

@ Kebran

I know it sucks.
I can relate my condition with you.
Hard part is to cope up IBS with job, I sometimes become helpless at office can not concentrate and it affects on productivity too.

Its really hard however I try to ignore tjis fuck*** thing.
But it comes back, I feel like why I am living like this.
This is life destroyer really.

However one thing I observed symptoms becoming less severe as time is passing.

Waiting for complete recovery thats it.!


----------



## College_Kid998 (Jan 1, 2014)

@kbran,

I am in the exact same boat. I am a college student who has suffered the same IBS symptoms as you and I also have general anxiety disorder as well as obsessive compulsive disorder. I totally understand the constant worrying and panic about symptoms and all the possibly situations that are minds can come up with. The problem is, these thoughts and increased panic only make the symptoms worse. You have to break the cycle. Try deep breathing and coming up with coping statements for yourself when you're in difficult situations. Also try cognitive behavioral therapy to help manage your anxiety if you already haven't. Our mental health is directly related to our physical health. I face a lot of similar issues as you and college hasn't been easy especially dealing with IBS, but it's certainly doable. It's a matter of living life with your symptoms and trying to manage them to the best of your ability rather than letting your symptoms take over your life. Feel free to ask me anything else.


----------



## chabot313 (Feb 7, 2014)

We're here for you. Its important that your open about, let your teachers know ( i didnt know it was an issue that i could talk about with them) . You should also go to the school counselor if you have one, they are often times free and its really good to talk about it. i am sure youve seen specialists for your phobia, and the IBS is related to the anxiety. I have ocd as well, so when im stressed or anxious, I just start cleaning, my house is sparkling!


----------



## amarie17 (Mar 1, 2013)

@kbran, i can definitely relate. I've had gi issues since i was a child and my pediatrician would always tell my mom that i would grow out of it. have had multiple tests done. i generally have a lot of bloating, diarrhea and constipation accompanied with intense pain, some nausea, and generally a feeling of discomfort. i have pretty bad anixiety, and well, IBS and anxiety tend to go hand in hand and it creates a vicious cycle where your experiencing one and fearing the other will come too.

i have been diagnosed with ibs and gluten sensitivity (which means im on the border between celiac disease and not having it). i eat gluten free but still feel gi problems. it has interfered with my life, and now the anxiety tends to creep in in the form of both generalized anxiety as well as panic attacks.

i guess what makes me feel better (and i hope it will help you to0), is to live your life focusing on the positives. i dont mean this in the cliche sort of way, because believe me i have trouble getting out of bed a lot too (im currently in grad school) but more in the sense of making yourself feel more comfortable. work on figuring out what relieves anxiety for you, whether its distracting yourself with some stupid show or reading other people's experiences with the same struggles. maybe it helps to think that although this feeling is horrible and makes you feel completely alone in your struggle, that there are others who are struggling with it too. it makes me feel better to know that i am not the only one.

i had a really bad period where i couldnt even drive myself places because i feared that my symptoms would take over. but now (i moved to another state for grad school) i rely on myself. I have the medicines i need with me, i distract myself when im in the bathroom so that i can try and focus on something else other than the pain. i have taken snapshots on my phone of things that help soothe my anxiety and i look through those when im feeling sick or anxious. (they usually come together).

when i leave the bathroom, i usually still feel some discomfort, so i take a hot pack and put it on my stomach, make a cup of peppermint tea (good for your gi) and just watch a mindless show that i enjoy. make yourself as comfortable as you can be, and know that anxiety is crappy but that in time, it will go away.

mine has always come in cycles, and i see a therapist so maybe a therapist can help you cope with your phobia? in general, try to live your life anyway as hard as it is. and rationalize it, what's the worst that can happen if youre out. if you have to use the restroom you will go and you will feel ok at the end of it. because i did a lot of avoiding too, and i found that it made me focus on my problems more because i was isolating myself. and being at home all the time in general felt depressing.

i hope that i have in some way helped, even if it is in just reinforcing for you that you are not alone even though you feel that way.


----------



## Amanda Hurley (Feb 21, 2014)

@amarie17-I feel like you and I could be twins. I have been in and out of doctor's offices for the last 10 years. I was tested for every digestive disease known- Chrons, Celiac, Ulcerative colitis..you name it. One of my blood panels came back indicating I may have a gluten sensitivity so I went gluten free. This temporarily relieved my symptoms but sure enough they came back with a vengeance. I started seeing a new doctor and she diagnosed me with IBS.

@kbran- I know how you feel. I don't go out to a lot of social events for fear of an episode. If I have to attend something, sometimes I won't eat for fear of coming down with an episode. I recently started graduate school and the added stress has made my flare-ups worse and more often. I am looking in to getting an emotional support animal to help me cope with my stress and anxiety.


----------



## College_Kid998 (Jan 1, 2014)

I can completely relate. I have generalized anxiety disorder and OCD. I know what it's like to suffocate in your own worries. Deep breathing and mindfulness exercises can help in the moment. Message me if you wanna talk. It's always nice to talk to people who are going through similar issues.


----------



## kjanz (Apr 21, 2014)

I was diagnosed with IBS last year after I started college, so I'm pretty new to it, but I understand your fears a lot. I have this summer job at a fine arts camp that I'm so excited about, but with all of the foods that I can't eat, I know it's going to be really tough. Not to mention the fact that living with ten middle and high school aged girls will probably be pretty stressful. I've found that taking life one day at a time is really important. So is knowing your limits. Don't be afraid to express what you are going through and what you can do. Many employers can be very accomodating. Counseling is also really helpful. I have depression and general anxiety that got really bad last semester, and I started going to see a counselor on campus. That outside point of view is super useful. Keep fighting and remember that you are not alone!


----------



## kazim14 (Apr 6, 2012)

hi.

i have gastro issues for last 14 years, 
(im 35 now)
always stomach/abdomen upset, no hunger, weak digestion, weakness, weight loss, i have skinny body due lost of weight, i feel heaviness in head, but i observed that after complete evacuation i feel good. depressed all day due to IBS, low mood, fatigue and tired all the day, i have also social disorder .. but social disorder is due to IBS.

i have allergy with diary products, i cant eat all kinds of fruits, fish, eggs, meat etc.

i have difficulty to pass stool even it is pasty, watery thin and soft, stool is like mud, stool comes in small peaces and incomplete, i see some

slippery white fluid in stool, i feet stool is stuck inside, i feel much air/gas in abdoment, cant pass air, (no blood in stool)
s
i did all kind of stool tests, blood test, barium meal follow through, lfts, hepatitis test, i think no test is left which i have not done,,, and all tests

are/ normal, i did endoscopy for 4 times and colonoscopy its normal.
dr. diagnosed ibs and advised ibs medicines but no little improvement.

i have also used rifaximine for 10 days but no positive signs and i have also take vancomycine IV for 7 days but nothing helped ...

in december i had UDT surgery (un-descendant tesits) i was on cipro for 5 days after surgery ,, after surgery my all ibs symptoms gone for a month and i ate everything which i could not tolerate for last 15 years ..i was feeling good, mentaly happy and i also got weight. but after a month all symptoms came back..
moreover...

i have also fear of accidents i have also same thoughts while drive bike or car, but it is due to weak health.. i do not go outside home, totally avoid to meet guests, i feel very uncomfortable in gathering, i cant constantly talk eye to eye with people even avoid to look at people ..always confused... no concentration but i am 200% sure that IBS is responsible for it. problem is in my abdomen no in my head .im living a very miserable life no feeling of happiness always thinking about that how would i overcome this problem. i think my life is worse than a prisoner, i cant tell that how depressed life im living.
kindly advise something,, plz share ur experience thanks .


----------

